# 2.4L cold air intake??



## realfast89gt (Jun 5, 2005)

HI, I just purchased an 03 frontier with a 2.4L. Is there a company out there that makes a cold air intake for it? I dont understand why nissan made the intake/ MAF sennsor the way they did.


----------



## realfast89gt (Jun 5, 2005)

Come on, no one knows if there is one? ...... :asleep:


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

realfast89gt said:


> Come on, no one knows if there is one? ...... :asleep:


How about this one?

Might be less expensive (than $200) stuff on eBay.

It'd sure be interesting to see a dyno run on one of these things. Sometimes they're referred to as _cold _ air intake systems, but it seems they'd be pulling a lot of engine bay air which I would think would be a lot warmer than from the fender well.


----------



## OBYWAN (Dec 6, 2004)

*cold air intake*



realfast89gt said:


> Come on, no one knows if there is one? ...... :asleep:


Have you checked out the K&N FIPK? By the looks of the setup, it just might do the job. They're not cheap, but you might be able to find one on E-Bay. I have a K&N drop in filter in my '02 cc v6 and it did improve the performance of the engine (more power/ better mileage)

:thumbup:


----------



## SCarlblom1 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Cold Air Intake*

I just got a Weapon R Secret intake off of Ebay not too long ago. Looks great, sounds great, and performs well. I went with a K&N filter for it though... don't trust those cheesy foam filters. Got it for $260.00 shipped because they had it on back order for awhile. I checked out K&N FIPK, but they don't make an intake for the 4cyl Frontier. Weapon R is the only company out there that makes one for the 2.4L, same intakes as on the A/C site link.


----------

